# Apple Cherry Label



## OldCanalBrewing (Feb 13, 2012)

Yet to be bottled. For some reason, I cannot get "paint" to put the background color I chose in "publisher". Anyone have ideas so I can put good labels up as they really are?


----------



## Flem (Feb 13, 2012)

Both labels look really great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't see any labels.


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2012)

roflmao, I don't see any label's either. And I'm tryin 

Flem, why are you so special that you see these labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Julie said:


> roflmao, I don't see any label's either. And I'm tryin
> 
> Flem, why are you so special that you see these labels.



I think Flem has special powers...


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2012)

or he just thinks he sees things,


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Feb 13, 2012)

I had to delete the original after I figured how to save with the background in the label.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

I like it! Nice clean look. Also not having a boarder around the label you don't have to worry about perfect printer alignment. 

Are you sure about the 2012 vintage or is it 2011? ...or you could say bottled feb 2010.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I purchased the Minute Maid concentrate last month so......................um sure. 2012. Ill run with it.  I have done some Skeeter Pees with fresh picked strawberries and peaches so those were the "picked" vintages last year. Plus, "vintage" sounds more cool than bottled.


----------



## Flem (Feb 13, 2012)

Told you there were labels.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks cool!


----------

